# I Can't Stand All The Tiny Numbers Any More!!!!!



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tiny1.jpg
http://www.inpayne.com/temp/tiny2.jpg

This is driving me nuts!!! I've been putting tiny number decals on this 1/48 Revell F-15 all frigging WEEK! I can only stand to do it a few at a time - say, one wing, or the top middle of the fuselage - per night.

It's the IsraDecals sheet for the F-15I. There must be _hundreds _of little numbers. Every inspection panel on the whole airplane! 

I've decided I'm not going to do the bottom. Not only because I can't stand to spend another week at this (which I can't :freak: ), but because the belly is light ghost gray, and the stencil decals are _dark _ghost gray. You can barely even _SEE _the damn things once they're on! That's taking low-vis marking to an extreme - especially considering how colorful the rest of the plane is. So screw 'em.

Damn, I started this thing to take a break from staships. Now i need a break from _this!_


----------



## NUM11BLADE (Feb 16, 2002)

Wow, they are small. Just remember your doing a great job and enjoying yourself. (I Think)


----------



## Four Mad Men (Jan 26, 2004)

Hey, I've got the Revel 1/48 F15E. I started my many many many moons ago. Yours looks a damn sight better than mine. Nice work, sorry the decals are flipping you out. Can't say that I blame you though.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

Thats why you gotta build 1/32 and larger kits John!  

and don't forget to take your pills!:freak:


----------



## jamesh1083 (May 4, 2004)

*Been there, tried this?*

It looks great so far, John. I just finished doing the same thing, taking a break from starship models to build a 1/48 F-15E with my 11-yr. old son. I don't remember the manufacturer, but it had about half as many of the tiny decals as what I see on your wings. I hit the same tiny decal detail frustration wall, so what I ended up doing was to dip a sheet containing a row of decals and would place them 5 at a time.

Yes, it's my first post but I've lurked for many, many months and gleaned tons of invaluable information, tips and advice from all of you. The feuds are always interesting to read, especially if you've been around this board for a while and can remember who said what and where.

Keep up the good work! :thumbsup:


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Looks impressive to me, John. 

Those Israeli fighters always had an interesting camo-design. 

Sean

http://www.mcfergesondvd.com/


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

I'd go blind doing all of those!  rr


----------



## Pygar (Feb 26, 2000)

http://www.sciplus.com/singleItem.cfm?terms=8731&cartLogFrom=Search is gonna be the handiest Christmas gift I've received in a long time... may be of some help to you folks, as it is a million and a half times better than the Optivisor they sell at Micromark. You can even gang the 4 included lenses with each other, two at a time, for *really* close work... and unlike the Optivisor, you still see in 3D.


----------



## Roguepink (Sep 18, 2003)

Gaaaaah! Dude, too much for me. I work in 1:72, so that sort of thing does not happen. Looks good. How about some photos of the overall?


----------

